#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Θεώρηση στατικής μελέτης από την Πολεοδομία

## Xάρης

Η σφραγίδα που βάζουν οι ελεγκτές των στατικών στις πολεοδομίες:
"ΕΛΕΓΧΘΗΚΕ Η ΣΤΑΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ 
 από γενικής διάταξης και χωρίς έλεγχο των πράξεων.
 Υπεύθυνοι για την συμμόρφωση προς τις ισχύουσες 
 διατάξεις και την ασφάλεια των κατασκευών τυγχάνουν
 οι συντάκτες της μελέτης, οι επιβλέποντες των κατα-
 σκευών και οι εργολάβοι."

----------


## Pappos

Είναι παράνομη η σφραγίδα που βάζουν οι υπάλληλοι, εφόσον κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει νόμιμη ισχύ με προεδρικό διάταγμα. Οι Μηχανικοί παρακαλώ πολύ σε περίπτωση που βλέπουν την σφραγίδα αυτή να κινηθούν κατά των υπαλλήλων αυτών νομικά.

Επίσης, δεν έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει παρατηρήσεις π.χ. για τον αρμό όταν από την ανάλυση προκύπτει ο αριθμός που έχει υπολογίσει ο μελετητής. Εφόσον στην σφραγίδα αναγράφει [...και χωρίς έλεγχο των πράξεων...] πως δηλαδή λες αυθαίρετα να αφήσει αρμό π.χ. 8cm ? Αυτά κύριοι δεν είναι καθόλου σοβαρά πράματα και δείχνουν κράτος με επικίνδυνη πολλές φορές δημόσια λειτουργία για τους πολίτες. 
Δεν δύναται να γίνονται τέτοιες παρατηρήσεις όταν ο υπάλληλος δεν έχει ιδέα από το τεύχος. Το κράτος να κάνει πρόγραμμα για αυτούς τους υπαλλήλους να μάθουν τα προγράμματα για να γίνονται σοβαρότεροι έλεγχοι και όχι οφθαλμοστατικοί !!! Είναι επικίνδυνοι τονίζω για τους ελέγχους των στατικών (υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις αλλά είναι της τάξης του 5% για αυτό και δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη).

*Γενικά η σφραγίδα που βλέπω είναι τελείως παράνομη*. Πρέπει οι σύλλογοι να κινηθούν νομικά και το ΤΕΕ/ΕΕΤΕΜ επίσης, απορώ γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν έγινε καμιά τέτοια κίνηση μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Pappos

Γιατί είναι παράνομη. Η κύρια αρμόδια αρχή για τον έλεγχο των στατικών είναι η πολεοδομία και όχι οι εργολάβοι και μηχανικοί που αναγράφει στην σφραγίδα. Και αν σου επιβάλλει την άποψη με αποδείξεις και υπολογισμούς και όχι εικασίες και οφθαλμοστατικές ! Ειδικά όταν δεν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν τεύχος ! Επίσης με το θέμα των αγκυρώσεων μεγάλο ανέκδοτο. Ο καθένας την άποψή του χωρίς τεκμηρίωση. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι αυτοί είναι υπεύθυνοι για τα στατικά στην Ελλάδα. Είναι επικίνδυνοι (Για να μην αναφέρω και τα φακελάκια και πέσει το επίπεδο αυτών των ανθρώπων).

----------


## Pappos

Μα αυτό ακριβώς. Δεν υπάρχει ΦΕΚ για να υπάρχει τέτοια σφραγίδα!!!

----------


## Pappos

Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει. Και τι σημαίνει εγκύκλιος. Πάλι δεν είναι αρκετό. Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό για να καλυφτεί με μια εγκύκλιο. 

Δεν μπορεί μια αρχή να ελέγχει όλες τις κατασκευές ??? Προφανώς το εκλαμβάνω για humor αγαπητέ μου φίλε *mkalliou.*
Να γίνει μηχανογράφηση των μελετών (αν δεν έχει γίνει), να δημιουργηθεί ομάδα για να κάνει τακτικούς ελέγχους στις κατασκευές και τέλος ποινικές κυρώσεις στους υπαλλήλους που πέφτουν σε παραπτώματα (φακελάκια και Σ.Ι.Α.).

----------


## adadim

Τα στατικά θεωρούνται και δεν ελέγχονται !!! Η σφραγίδα πρέπει να γράφει θεώρηση και μόνο αυτό .-

----------


## Pappos

Αυτό ακριβώς. Παρακαλώ πολύ το ΤΕΕ/ΕΕΤΕΜ να λάβει θέση επί του θέματος. Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό. Επίσης σε περίπτωση που οι υπάλληλοι χρησιμοποιούν την σφραγίδα καταχρηστικά να διώκονται νομικά με ποινικές κυρώσεις.

----------


## Pappos

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε *mkalliou* το ξέρω ότι δεν έκανες humor. Αλλά και πάλι η σφραγίδα είναι παράνομη έτσι όπως είναι. Αυτό μόνο.

----------


## vrv

Αγαπητέ Pappos θα διαφωνήσω για την "παρανομία" που λες.
Στο Π.Δ. της 3-8.9.1983 (ΦΕΚ 394 Δ), στο άρθρο 5, λέει: "... ο έλεγχος ... αναφέρεται: ... Στον ακριβή και λεπτομερή έλεγχο των στατικών μελετών, πλην των αριθμητικών πράξεων, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές και τους κανονισμούς".
Η σφραγίδα στατικών πολεοδομίας, στην περιοχή που δραστηριοποιούμαι επαγγελματικά, γράφει: "Ελέχθηκε από γενικής στατικής απόψεως, πλην των αριθμητικών πράξεων, σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. της 3-8.9.1983 (φεκ 394 Δ)". Δεν βλέπω την παρανομία. Μπορείς να διευκρινήσεις τι εννοείς; 
Τώρα για το ποιοι είναι υπεύθυνοι για την εφαρμογή, που αναγράφεται στο κείμενο που έθεσε ο Χάρης, θα έλεγα ότι είναι μάλλον άσκοπο - πλεονασμός - υπερβολή, ίσως και ανακριβές (π.χ. ο ιδιοκτήτης ή ο κύριος του Έργου δεν έχουν ευθύνη; ), αλλά πάλι το "παράνομο" που λες από πού προκύπτει;
Τα υπόλοιπα σχόλια για φακελάκια, παρανομίες κλπ μάλλον είναι εκτός θέματος - αν και αυτά είναι τα σπουδαιότερα.

----------


## Pappos

*Π.Δ. της 8/13.7.93 (ΦΕΚ 795 Δ΄)*
 
*...
*
*Β. Τον έλεγχο της στατικής μελέτης που αναφέρεται:* 
*(α) Εάν τα σχέδια της στατικής μελέτης (ξυλότυποι) ανταποκρίνονται στα αντίστοιχα αρχιτεκτονικά και περιλαμβάνουν τα προβλεπόμενα από τις προδιαγραφές στοιχεία, και* 
  (β) Εάν η Τεχνική Έκθεση του έργου που συνοδεύει το τεύχος υπολογισμών είναι πλήρης σαφής και σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές. 
  (γ) Εάν η μέθοδος που ακολουθήθηκε είναι σύμφωνη με τους Ελληνικούς Κανονισμούς. Ο έλεγχος της στατικής μελέτης ολοκληρώνεται μέσα σε διάστημα τριών (3) εργασίμων ημερών από τη διαβίβαση του φακέλου της μελέτης στον  αρμόδιο τεχνικό για έλεγχο.  



*Ο έλεγχος αναφέρει μόνο για τα σχέδια της στατικής μελέτης. Η σφραγίδα πρέπει να γράφει θεωρήθηκε. Δεν γίνεται στατικός έλεγχος και αυτό είναι γνωστό.

*Επίσης η σφραγίδα δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο.  "Ελέχθηκε από γενικής στατικής απόψεως, πλην των αριθμητικών πράξεων, σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. της 3-8.9.1983 (φεκ 394 Δ)".

Αλλά λέει

 "ΕΛΕΓΧΘΗΚΕ Η ΣΤΑΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ 
 από γενικής διάταξης και χωρίς έλεγχο των πράξεων.
 Υπεύθυνοι για την συμμόρφωση προς τις ισχύουσες 
 διατάξεις και την ασφάλεια των κατασκευών τυγχάνουν
 οι συντάκτες της μελέτης, οι επιβλέποντες των κατα-
 σκευών και οι εργολάβοι."


Οι υπεύθυνοι για την σύνταξη, και έλεγχο στατικών είναι η Πολεοδομία. Κανένας άλλος. Στην κατασκευή είναι άλλο θέμα. Αλλά δεν μιλάμε για κατασκευή.

...

_β)_ Στον ακριβή και λεπτομερή έλεγχο των στατικών μελετών, πλην των αριθμητικών πράξεων, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές και τους κανονισμούς.

Αυτό εγώ πως να το εκλάβω υπόψη ? Ότι γίνεται ακριβής έλεγχος. Δηλαδή αν φέρω ένα τεύχος από ένα πρόγραμμα που δεν γνωρίζει ο ελεγκτής πως θα κάνει έλεγχο ? Αφού δεν θα ξέρει να διαβάσει το τεύχος !!! Για τι έλεγχο μιλάμε ?

*Να γράφει θεωρήθηκε γιατί αυτό γίνεται.*

Και αφού το θέλετε και έτσι...απαιτώ να δω το ΦΕΚ που ορίζει τέτοια σφραγίδα στον έλεγχο στατικών...

----------


## vrv

Άρα οι δύο σφραγίδες που αναφέρθηκαν μέχρι τώρα στηρίζονται στο Διάταγμα του 1983, το οποίο δεν έχει καταργηθεί αν και ισχύει εν τω μεταξύ και το Διάταγμα του 1993. Έτσι επιβεβαιώνεται για άλλη μια φορά η Προφητεία του "τις πταίει".
1. Εξακολουθώ να μην βλέπω την παρανομία.
2. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά στα ΠΔ για "θεώρηση", παρά μόνο για "έλεγχο" - ας μην ξεκινήσουμε γλωσσολογικές αναλύσεις. Εξάλλου, από που προκύπτει διαχωρισμός των σχεδίων από το τεύχος υπολογισμών και την τεχνική έκθεση;

----------


## Pappos

Θέλω να δω ΦΕΚ που ορίζει τέτοια σφραγίδα κατά τον έλεγχο στατικών από την πολεοδομία. Μετά μπορώ να συνεχίσω την συζήτηση.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vrv

Η mech|pedia ανεβαίνει! Συγχαρητήρια στους δημιουργούς της και όσους βοηθούν!
Και τα δύο ΠΔ υπάρχουν εκεί:
http://www.mechpedia.gr/wiki/%CE%A0%CE%94_3/8.9.1983
http://www.mechpedia.gr/wiki/%CE%A0%CE%94_8/13.7.1993
Για μένα το θέμα είναι στο: Γιατί βγάζουν νέα ΠΔ και δεν τροποποιούν ή δεν καταργούν τα προηγούμενα; Δεν είναι η μόνη περίπτωση που έχω εντοπίσει και τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της κατάστασης τα ζούμε όλοι...

----------


## Pappos

Εάν θέλουμε να είμαστε σωστοί και νόμιμοι η παραπάνω σφραγίδα είναι επινόηση ενός υπαλλήλου από την πολεοδομία. Με την ίδια ευκολία θα μπορούσε να έγραφε αν ήμουν υπάλληλος ότι

*Ελέγχθηκε by Pappos σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία, όλα ΟΚ.*

Δεν γίνεται όμως αυτό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει ISO σε καμία δημόσια αρχή. (ISO όσο αφορά την διεκπεραίωση των εργασιών σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία). Και ξαναλέω, α΄π την στιγμή που δεν έγινε έλεγχος και επειδή ο υπάλληλος δεν θέλει να έχει καμία ευθύνη επινόησαν την παραπάνω σφραγιδούλα. Απλά πράματα.

Αλλά και ακόμα με το *Π.Δ.  8/13.7.93 (ΦΕΚ 795 Δ΄)* πάλι δεν είναι αρκετό γιατί εκεί μιλάει για πληρότητα φακέλου και όχι για έλεγχο. Άρα λοιπόν ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει.
Η παραπάνω σφραγίδα δεν εναρμονίζεται με κανένα κείμενο της νομοθεσίας. Άρα είναι παράνομη. Από την στιγμή που δεν με βρείτε ΦΕΚ πως γίνεται ακριβώς ο έλεγχος των στατικών (και όχι με αστεία τύπου ...από γενικής διάταξης και χωρίς έλεγχο των πράξεων...) το παραπάνω κείμενο της σφραγίδας είναι παράνομο. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει ο κάθε υπάλληλος της πολεοδομίας για αποποίηση ευθυνών του.

Ή θα πρέπει να γράψει ΘΕΩΡΗΘΗΚΕ ή ζούμε σε ζούγκλα. Και από κάτω την σφραγίδα όνομα υπαλλήλου, όχι Πολεοδομία Τρικάλων κ.τ.λ.

Λοιπόν αγαπητοί μου. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν θέλετε τα νόμιμα και τα σωστά, αλλά έχετε συνηθίσει στην νοοτροπία, έλα μωρέ δεν βιαρέσαι και τι έγινε... 
Απεναντίας αυτό πρέπει να αλλάξει και όλα να δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει.

[off topic

Εμένα πάλι μου έτυχε υπάλληλος για στατικά να είναι αρχιτέκτονας...ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει πως είχα κάνει μια κατασκευή με αρμό...αφού μου έλεγε πρέπει να τρυπήσεις από εδώ να κάνεις έτσι κ.α....μιλάμε για τρελά πράματα...*ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΤΙ ΕΛΕΓΕ* !!! Από εκεί ξεκινάει το κακό...μα είναι δυνατόν να βάλεις αρχιτέκτονα για έλεγχο στατικών ??? Θα το πω πουθενά έξω και από το γιαούρτωμα που θα φάω θα κλείσω την ΦΑΓΕ !!!

End off topic]

----------


## Xάρης

Οι έλεγχοι των μελετών είναι μία ακόμα κρατική υποκρισία.
Δεν έχει νόημα ο έλεγχος μόνο της μελέτης όταν δεν γίνεται έλεγχος της κατασκευής.
Έτσι δηλαδή όπως γίνεται σήμερα όπου το ζητούμενο είναι το μπαλάκι της ευθύνης να πάει όλο στον ιδιώτη.

Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να κάνουμε μια μελέτη για την πολεοδομία όπου κάνεις ό,τι σου ζητά ο ελεγκτής για να τελειώνεις γρήγορα με την έκδοση της άδειας και μια μελέτη εφαρμογής.

Άποψή μου είναι ότι πρέπει είτε να καταργηθεί ο έλεγχος στατικών ή να γίνει έστω προαιρετικός και όλοι οι ελεγκτές να βγουν στη γύρα για ελέγχους των κατασκευών, είτε να μείνει όπως είναι αλλά με ξεκάθαρες προδιαγραφές και διαδικασίες ελέγχου. Κάτι σαν "check list" που κάνουν οι πιλότοι πριν την πτήση. Οι όποιες συστάσεις βέβαια για βελτίωση της μελέτης είναι ευπρόσδεκτες. Αρκεί να μένουν ως συστάσεις!

----------


## Pappos

> Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να κάνουμε μια μελέτη για την πολεοδομία όπου κάνεις ό,τι σου ζητά ο ελεγκτής για να τελειώνεις γρήγορα με την έκδοση της άδειας και μια μελέτη εφαρμογής.


Αυτή είναι και η πραγματικότητα. Προτείνω πραγματικούς έλεγχους και όχι εικονικούς. Αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι με την δημιουργία κλιμακίου για επιθεώρηση των έργων θα έχουμε το φαινόμενο των "φακέλων" και δεν θα οδηγήσει πουθενά. 

Η μόνη λύση είναι το ΤΕΕ/ΕΕΤΕΜ να συγκροτήσει ομάδα μηχανικών που θα δημιουργήσει κλιμάκια επιθεώρησης ώστε να υπάρχει συνεργασία στον έλεγχο και στην κατασκευή με τους υπαλλήλους της πολεοδομίας. Η πολεοδομία μόνο που είναι δημόσια αρχή δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την μελέτη πόσο μάλλον για την κατασκευή. Πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση ώστε να μην δημιουργείται πρόβλημα με τους ελέγχους των στατικών στην πολεοδομία. Το κλιμάκιο αυτό να αναφέρει μετά στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ με έκθεση μετά από αυτοψία της απόψεις και τα προβλήματα. Η πολεοδομία από ότι φαίνεται αδυνατεί να προβεί στα παραπάνω. Είτε επειδή δεν θέλει είτε επειδή αδυνατεί είτε επειδή έχει συνηθίσει στα φακελάκια.

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιος μας εγγυάται ότι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί που θα συμμετέχουν στα κλιμάκια του ΤΕΕ θα είναι αδιάφθοροι;
Οι αντίστοιχοι που συμμετέχουν στις ΕΠΑΕ είναι; Δυστυχώς άλλα πληροφορούμαι.

----------


## Pappos

Κρίνω από τον εαυτό μου και είπα τα παραπάνω με την έννοια ότι και οι υπόλοιποι σκέφτονται και πράττουν όπως εγώ. Και επειδή πρόκειται για ευαίσθητο θέμα δεν πιστεύω να έχουνε και εκεί διαφθορά. Τώρα αν και έτσι δεν γίνει κάτι θα σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο, προς στιγμήν όμως αδυνατώ.

----------


## alf

Πιστεύετε ότι δίνονται οδηγίες σε κάθε υπάλληλο για το πως θα κάνει τους ελέγχους? Ότι στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν γίνεται μπάχαλο? 
Ότι δουλειά γίνεται οφείλεται στον υπάλληλο και μόνο και όχι στις διαδικασίες. Βάζουν τους ελεγκτές να υπογράφουν χωρίς να τους πουν δυο πράγματα.
Δεν τους δίνουν ούτε τα καθήκοντά τους γραπτά, ούτε το πως θα διεξάγουν τον έλεγχο. Ούτε για τις ευθύνες. Ο καθένας ότι καταλαβαίνει διαβάζοντας μη κωδικοποιημένους νόμους. Ή ότι του πει ο προϊστάμενος. Προφορικά. 
Όμως την ευθύνη την παίρνει ο ελεγκτής. Και κάνει ότι καταλαβαίνει. Γι αυτό έχουμε τόσα προβλήματα στην καθημερινότητά μας όταν μπλέκουμε με το δημόσιο.
Γι αυτό υπάρχουν τα στραβά μάτια κτλ. Δεν υπάρχουν οδηγίες σταράτες: 1 και 1 κάνουν δυό. Και όχι ότι καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας.

----------


## cna

Τυχαία είχα βρει παλαιότερα τον κώδικα που αφορά στον τρόπο που γίνεται ο έλεγχος των αδειών και των μελετών που την συνοδεύουν. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι κανείς δεν τον παρέχει στον υπάλληλο για να ξέρει τί ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνει.

----------


## Xάρης

*@alf*
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. 
Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο για όλους, ελεγκτές και ελεγχόμενους, σαφείς κανόνες.

*@cna*
Υπάρχει αυτός ο κώδικας διαθέσιμος σε pdf;

----------


## cna

Νομίζω ναι αλλά θα πρέπει να ψάξω να το βρω από την αρχή...

----------


## vmaniad

> Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο από όλα. 
> Και φυσικά αυτοψία στο χωράφι για έλεγχο ΔΚ, πριν και μετά την κατασκευή + ρέμα.
> Αυτοψίες από 3 άτομα εναλλασσόμενα κάθε μέρα.


αυτά είναι οκ αλλά δεν έχουν σχέση με τα στατικά.. πιο πολύ με έλεγχο γοκ, κτιριοδομικού, κ.τ.λ. έχουν να κάνουν οι αυτοψίες...
πάντως μην κρίνεται από τους ευατούς σας μόνο υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι που κάνουν τις πρώτες δουλειές μόνοι τους και δεν έχουν την απαιτούμενη πήρα, οπότε ένας έμπειρος "οφθαλμοσταικός " στην πολεοδομία πάντα βοηθάει... όλα χρειάζονται με μέτρο...

----------


## georgecv

Εάν καταργηθεί ο έλεγχος των στατικών τότε όλοι οι μηχανικοί - εργολάβοι που πλησιάζουν στη σύνταξη δεν θα κάνουν στατικές μελέτες με συνέπεια αρκετοί συνάδελφοι που ασχολούνται με την εκπόνηση μόνο στατικών μελετών να αντιμετωπίσουν πρόβλημα επιβίωσης.

----------

